# How do they do it?



## logmeinsucker (Jan 30, 2009)

I am setting up a ecommerce site to sell mens clothing.  I am not a photographer and I'm trying to find the cheapest way of photographing our range of stock.

However I cannot get my photo's to be as good as this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://media.burton.co.uk/wcsstore/Burton/images/catalog/22N07UBLU_thumb.jpg

How can I get my photos to be this good?  I mean, what kind of lighting do i need and would my camera Sony DSC W35 be good enough?

I really do appreciate any feedback on this.

Best regards
Alex.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 30, 2009)

These are done by pro's in studio with thousands of pounds worth of gear and the knowledge of how to use it, you'll not come close with a P&S with on camera flash, it'll probably work out cheaper to farm the work out to a studio specializing in this type of work. H


----------



## logmeinsucker (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Flash Harry.

I suspected you would say that given the quality of the photos.

But isnt there a way of getting images that are somewhere close to that quality without spending 000's or outsourcing it?

Could you recomend a cheaper alteranative?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 30, 2009)

Try with halogen builders lights, any hardware store. Subject at least 5ft from white backdrop, use two lights on the backdrop, try and get it evenly lit and very bright, this will give you white rather than grey, then one light on subject at a similar distance from subject as the lights are from your background, move in to the subject or zoom so it fills the frame but try not to block the light, lock the subject exposure if you can, recompose the shot keep exposure locked, refocus and fire, thats about it for me not knowing what you use/capabilities etc, from there its a matter of trial n error till you achieve what you want. 

This is the cheapest setup I can come up with, these lights get very hot, keep kids away and dont leave them unattended/on or near clothing/rags etc etc, big fire risk. H


----------



## resevordg (Jan 31, 2009)

This shirt was also photographed on a special photography shirt posing manikin. You will need one of those if you want to get the shot right. 

This is something that you can take the time to learn. But you would be better off going to a pro. 

Remember these photos are what are going to be selling your shirts. If your photos look bad, no one will buy. At least if you get top notch photo you will know that you did all you could to get your business off the ground. 

Also I would recommend getting some good looking girls and guys to pose wearing your clothing.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm about to undergo surgery.  Now, I'm not a surgeon, but I'm trying to find the cheapest way to get this done.  So far, my attempts have fallen short.  Is there a certain scalpel I should use to get better results?

-Pete


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 3, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> I'm about to undergo surgery.  Now, I'm not a surgeon, but I'm trying to find the cheapest way to get this done.  So far, my attempts have fallen short.  Is there a certain scalpel I should use to get better results?
> 
> -Pete



OMG...wow.  I needed that laugh today.  Greatness


----------



## benjieO (Feb 7, 2009)

why not save yourself the trouble and just hire a professional photographer?


----------



## ThePhotoRebellion (Feb 21, 2009)

Hire someone to do a good job. It's obvious you don't know the first thing about cameras, lighting or photoshop. It takes a lot of work to make a simple product look "good". 

Why set your new business up for failure. If you can't afford a photographer to shoot your product, I think you need to re-evaluate your business plan.

Are you also building your on website? If so, you should probably re-think that decision as well.


----------



## CanonSnob (Mar 18, 2009)

+1 for hiring a professional to do the work.  You could always shoot it yourself and have it look like just another no experience start-up business.  Professional quality, and exuding a professional business image requires professionals.

You gotta spend money to make money.

**Side Note**  As someone who is into fashion, and dressing properly.  I would NOT purchase cloths from a company that looks like they just shot their line with a point-and-shoot in their garage at home.


----------



## CanonSnob (Mar 18, 2009)

haha... well perfect example...  After looking at that shot I realized how much I want... make that NEED that tie.  And now after 20min of searching through that web site I can not find it.  I'd ask you for a direct link, but seeing that this was posted 2 months ago and you only have two posts I doubt you will ever see this.  DAMN!   See, the photo (would have if I could find it) sold the garment.  Had that been a lousy amaturish photo I doubt I really would have looked twice.


----------



## hoyinsiu (Mar 31, 2009)

first, use your camera to make a right exposure photo and make sure it is sharp enough to see the details of the shirt. Noticed that you should use a white or a solid background. To prevent from creating a shadow (and if you don't have a professional lighting equipment), don't use a flash. Try to use a tripod and set it longer shutter speed to make the right exposure. Finally, use photoshop to make the adjustment.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 31, 2009)

logmeinsucker said:


> Thanks Flash Harry.
> 
> I suspected you would say that given the quality of the photos.
> 
> ...


 
You're asking professional photographers if there is a cheaper alternative than hiring a professional photographer? No, of course not, and if you want people to take your site seriously you would do what was previously mentioned. I, like many many people will immediately leave a site once we find even the smallest flaw in the way things are a) layed out b) photographed c) etc. etc. 

Now on the other hand a semi pro could get these kind of shots, find someone in your neighbourhood who just got out of his college photography program. Get him on a small contract so that he will shoot as you need them hopefully not 1 but you get the point.

Disclaimer: Change he to she where you find necessary, this is not a sexest post. lol


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 31, 2009)

hoyinsiu said:


> first, use your camera to make a right exposure photo and make sure it is sharp enough to see the details of the shirt. Noticed that you should use a white or a solid background. To prevent from creating a shadow (and if you don't have a professional lighting equipment), don't use a flash. Try to use a tripod and set it longer shutter speed to make the right exposure. Finally, use photoshop to make the adjustment.


 
lol!


----------



## ashleykaryl (Sep 20, 2009)

Hire a professional with experience at photographing products like this. The job should be done quickly, competently and probably won't cost you a fortune, unless you want them to shoot hundreds of items, but if that is the case you obviously need to make an investment to ensure the final product is right or you are just wasting your time. Trying to do this yourself will simply mean a great deal of frustration from wasted time and expense.


----------



## firstinretail (Oct 4, 2009)

We spent over a year perfecting this type of look, chances are that you will not be able to do it yourself, and the chances of someone telling you how to are even less I would have thought 

You will need professional kit, and a good knowledge of post production, we have the white background the best we can get it, although we still can spend 30 mins in photoshop putting bits of the product in place that simply were not in the shot.

By all means have a go, but professional result sell products, your not thinking of buying a sewing machine and making shirts are you?, why go for the cheap option with the images.

We charge as little as £5.99 for the shot your showing as an example, so cost should not be your problem.



Craig

www.clothingphotography.co.uk


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 4, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> I'm about to undergo surgery.  Now, I'm not a surgeon, but I'm trying to find the cheapest way to get this done.  So far, my attempts have fallen short.  Is there a certain scalpel I should use to get better results?
> 
> -Pete



lol:lmao:


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with the others and I've got news for you the shot you refer to is not very good or had no stylist.


----------

